# Fuse Archery Accessories....



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

try the archers nook in london ontario. I'm pretty sure they ship as well.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Heights archery range in winnipeg for sure has Fuse. Go to archerybymail.com, and get there toll free #.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Boomer.... have you asked the bow shop? They carry some of their stuff and can get whatever you want.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Shouldn't be too hard to find...*

Any shop that sells Hoyt will have access to them for sure. Other than that, ask your local shop if they order from Monsen's in Peterborough. They're the Canadian distributor.


----------

